# Aquecimento global diferente Aquecimento urbano??



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Fev 2009 às 18:57)

Encontrei este documento na internet,Lanço aqui uma discusão.
Pra mim o Territorio de Lisboa esta mal ordenado e afecta muito os meios urbanos.
Gostava de saber a Vossa opinião 

Participem 

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/urbklim/Clima_urbano_e_saude_apresent.pdf

Aqui fica o Documento.


----------

